# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Especialización :CHIA Y QUINUA ORGÁNICA  2014

## ipex

Estimados amigos                                         Quinua y chia organica adex.jpg 
A continuación le enviamos informes sobre le Curso de Especialización de Quinua y Chia Orgánica a realizarse el próximo 29 de noviembre.     *Lugar:* Auditorio de la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX) Av. Javier Prado Este N° 2875 8vo. piso. San Borja.    *Día:* Sábado 29 de noviembre  *Horario:* 9.15 am a 1 pm     *Temas:*   Mercados internacionales para la exportación (oferta, demanda, compradores, consumidores etc).Tecnología productiva (Parametros en agronegocios de la quinua y chia oara obtener altos rendimientos, manejo del cultivo pre, cosecha y post cosecha).  
Si desea mayor información, en el siguiente link, Programa quinua chia adex     *Incluye:*    Materiales de la exposición.Certificado a Nombre del Instituto Peruano de AgroexportadoresDiccionario de especialidades Agroquímicas *Costo:* S/. 300*  *Estudiantes:* S/. 250 soles  (con carnet universitario).    
Depositar en Cta. Cte. No. 193-2067130-0-00 Banco de Crédito del Perú a nombre del Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores SAC. 
Enviar voucher por mail a info@ipexperu.org con datos completos y número de contacto.    
Mucho le agradeceremos enviarnos un número de teléfono y nombre para contactarnos,  
Cordiales saludos,  
Alonso Villanueva Mendoza
9835-82440 
IPEX Temas similares: II ESPECIALIZACION EN CHIA Y QUINUA ORGANICA 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL  DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 IV ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA 2014

----------

